# [W] Tomb Kings [H] $$$, Warmachine, (GK)



## Starksta (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so very eager to start a Tomb Kings army.
I have to offer precious money 

Warmachine - Cryx (Warwitch Deneghra, Slayer Helljack, 2 Deathripper Bonejacks, Defiler Bonejack)

I also have some grey knights to offer if the deal is quite sweet on my end, as I am not eager to give them up just yet. I have 15 or so grey knights, 5 interceptors, 10 paladins/terminators, draigo, coteaz, stern, dreadknight, vindicare, eversor and callidus assasins.


----------

